# Missing feathers



## suzieshobbyfarm (Sep 1, 2012)

Some of my chickens are missing quite a few feathers on their backs and one is missing them around her bum and it is red.  What may be the cause and what can I do for them. They are pets.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Too many roosters???


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone just posted same issue and it turned out to be lack of protein in the diet. If you have a Roo though, that would be my first guess too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Without a pic, my guess is that it is too big. A pic would be helpful (a thousand words and all that). I think they are called saddles too, not apron FYI.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

they come in different sizes


----------

